# Stretching Out the Light Tackle



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

'Noeman, if I wasn't so miserably sick I'd be jealous!
Instead, I think I'll have a bit more ******* Nyquil.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice job, I always love looking at your pics.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

As usual an awesome report.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Good job Canoeman! That isn't the St. Johns out in front of Blount Island that you're riding on in the last picture is it? If so, it's eerily calm and you have some cajones.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

As always, I love your posts. The pics alone instill me to work at photography more rather than just snap pics. 

Great shots, great post. Thanks for sharing

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you did better than me   water was a little on the murky side from all the rain saturday   next trip out i think i'm taking my wippin' stick too  ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Good job Canoeman! That isn't the St. Johns out in front of Blount Island that you're riding on in the last picture is it? If so, it's eerily calm and you have some cajones.


That is the Brown's Creek bridge ahead. I don't go out there often, but today was calm with no boat traffic. I'm pretty careful on the water. My fishing rods cost more than my boat(  really) , so I'd hate to capsize

Thanks for the comments guys. It was just one of those good days when the weather and the fish cooperate.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice red ya got and sweet pics. J.W. what setup you had there as far as the fly rod and reel goes it looks like a Redington rod with a rise reel, maybe or not. I have an RS4 8wt and rise reel that work great for me. Been fishing Browns last couple trips out my self and been fish there every time.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Nice red ya got and sweet pics. J.W. what setup you had there as far as the fly rod and reel goes it looks like a Redington rod with a rise reel, maybe or not. I have an RS4 8wt and rise reel that work great for me. Been fishing Browns last couple trips out my self and been fish there every time.


I bought that CPX rod and Rise reel last year on a special deal for practically nothing, and I think it's my favorite rod. I can throw almost as far as my 7wt and that rod is a Winston. Go figure. The reel had a bad anti reverse bearing when I got it, which they replaced. Since then it's been great, and the drag is butter smooth.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's an awesome day, and on fly no less!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] You are the man! 

So, you've been using your 5wt for these big reds, eh? I may have to consider that. My shoulder gets sore after flinging the 8wt around for very long, but the 5wt is practically effortless.


----------

